# Rough Riders - Glass hammer or Iron Fist??



## Antonius (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi all
Just been trawling the IG codex and rulebook (as you do). I had been pondering that Rough Riders could be a worthwhile investment with their effective 24" Assault range (max) with I5 S5 Power Weapons - surely what's not to like about that . However, they seem to rarely be included in lists (model costs aside), and i want to see what people's preferences on them are. In my case, i would hide the cavalry (full unit) behind my chimera "wall of death", and then open the wall to allow them to charge (using MMM to ensure they can keep up with the transports), but these are my initial postulations (2k). 

Feel free to share comments or experience playing them (or how to convert them, but that should go on a different thread). 
Thanks
Antonius


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Your use of them is fine, and using something like a Demolisher (or Eradicator/Punisher if so inclined) in lieu of the Chimera wall also does the same trick....keeping them from getting shot to hell before they get that charge off. The Lances only count as a PW for that initial charge not subsequent charges...many forget that.

Notice I only used singular tense on 'charge' because they usually only get to do it once and then die to a hail of bullets soon after (in that way they're similar to Ogryns). 

They can also just be held in Reserves and wait until the enemy has moved closer to your DZ...the end result is similar though.

So overall they will usually kill/destroy that single target and that's it, but they aren't that expensive points-wise (not model-wise), so not a massive loss to the overall list when they die. 

The reason you don't see them is either that the current GW models are crap, expensive, and Vendettas/Sentinels/Fast Tanks are also a FA choice.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm gonna go with glass hammer I use them regularly and often find them outclassed in CC. only reason i can see to take em is to get in quick with 2 meltas


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Haskanael said:


> I'm gonna go with glass hammer I use them regularly and often find them outclassed in CC. only reason i can see to take em is to get in quick with 2 meltas


Very similar to ST's with that particular tactic...2 melta DS'ing in, destroying the target, and then dieing due to been within range of tons of enemt firepower.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

You only have one 'shot' with them, as their lances work only once. Before you use it you have to protect it with the tankwall, and afterwards they're useless. They're a good sacrificial unit in that regard, but imho, a one shot like that isn't all that usefull.
As for getting 2 melta's in quick, they only charge 12", otherwise they move just like infantry, meaning foot-slogging over with a regular unit works just as well. If you want to get some melta's and such up close, go with Al'Raheem, give his command squad 3 melta's and a vox, and get a SWS or two with melta's or plasma's.
My old setup for my sisters, I used inducted guard like this. I had al'Raheem, 3 infantry squads I combined with flamers and a priest and commissar and a vox, and an SWS with 3 plasma guns.
It made a hell of a hammer in the side against most armies.


----------



## Antonius (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. I was considering as to whether they should be used as an anti TEQ/MEQ solution due to the high initiative and power weapons, making their points back quickly (even orks should go down to 2 S5 power weapons per model on the charge). I do understand that they are a "one shot" weapon, so they should be used such that the "one shot" is a killing blow to the enemy - destroying that nasty HQ/Elite unit, cleaning an objective claiming unit etc etc. 

I was going to convert them from fantasy cavalry, probably to represent an officer cadre or elite cavalry.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Antonius said:


> I was going to convert them from fantasy cavalry, probably to represent an officer cadre or elite cavalry.


That's the way to go imo, as the actual RR models, the Mounts especially, are very dated looking (read crap:biggrin. The new style Empire Horses are better and the WOC ones even better than that...they're 2 I've seen used, the other been the Death Riders from FW which are brilliant models.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

From personal use and experience I like to run one or two small units as line plugers. They are kept in reserve and when they arrive then you can use their rather impressive charge range to counter assault any enemy unit that is encroaching on your lines. Even if you don't kill them high strenght power weapon attacks can put a rather large dent on any unit. 

But beware, they do die to a stiff breeze so make sure you screen them... order them to dig in, keep them in reserve... whatever you can do to prevent the enemy from shooting at them until you really need them.

Cheers!


----------

